# Kreative Ideen für Angelschnaps



## FishingHarald (19. April 2022)

Petri Heil,
nach dem Erfolg des letzten Jahres - ein Hoch auf den Fischergeist - kommt hier die Neuauflage.
Leute, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich bin bei meinem Angelteam Schnapsbeauftragter geworden. Quasi der Captain der ganze Gruppe. Mit meiner hohen Verantwortung, geht aber auch großer Druck einher. Daher darf ich jetzt nicht wieder mit dem gleichen Schnaps ankommen und brauche ein paar kreative Ideen, um meinem Team eine Freude bereiten zu können. Der Fischergeist ist natürlich bereits eingepackt. Und keine Angst, niemand wird ein Boot mit 100 Atü auf dem Kessel fahren. Also: Was ist der beste Angelschnaps.
Viele Grüße,
euer Fishing Harald


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2022)

fiske liqueur - Google Suche
		







						Berjoska-Shop - Ihr Online-Shop für Russische Spezialitäten
					

Russische Spezialitäten




					berjoska-shop.de


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. April 2022)

Also wenn Ihr Raubfisch-bzw. Spinnangler seid, kann ick Dir DROP SHOT empfehlen. Ein süffiger Lakritz-Likör der mir schon so manchen Schneidertag versüsst hat.
Hier noch für einen Kurzen zwischendurch und um den Kameraden die Taschen voll zu hauen : ANGLERLATEIN


----------



## Blueser (19. April 2022)

Für Aalangler Holunderblütenlikör ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2022)

Noch nicht persönlich gesoffen - Farbe und Name stimmen aber schon mal 

https://brandgeister.de/shop/green-twister-pfefferminz-likoer/

Weiß aber nicht, ob das Zeug auch UV-aktiv ist


----------



## hanzz (19. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Noch nicht persönlich gesoffen


würde ich auch vermeiden. bäääääääh

ich empfehle da einen guten Strohrum. Kann man ja noch ne Plötze drin einlegen und 6 Wochen stehen lassen.
Reinigt die Kehle und man benötigt nur einen kleinen um zu merken, dass man noch lebt


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2022)

Das muss man retro-spaßeshalber einfach sehen wie mit 16:

Geschmack und Farbe egal - Hauptsache, heißt cool und hat genug Umdrehungen (etwa so, wie Deathmetal-Platten rein nach Krass-Cover kaufen)


----------



## Spaßfischer (19. April 2022)

Broilers Original - 41 RPM - Gin
					

Broilers FF Online Shop -  Broilers Original - 41 RPM - Gin für nur €39,95 (01.09.2022) im offiziellen Broilers Shop kaufen




					shop.broilers.de
				



Nicht nur die Flasche macht was her, der Inhalt ist auch sehr fein...


----------



## Michael.S (19. April 2022)

Korn mit Sardelle – das ist ein Eingehängter, eine Schnaps-Spezialität aus Norddeutschland​


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2022)

Oder ein Mezcal mit Raupe drin - dann ist für alle Fälle immer ein zuverlässig langzeit-konservierter Notköder mit an Bord


----------



## Captain_H00k (19. April 2022)

Aber ihr angelt schon auch,oder ? 
Du hast nur einen anderen Post ,und da ging es vor nem Jahr auch um Schnaps 
Ich für mich hab neulich erst wieder gemerkt,dass ich absolut kacke angel wenn ich was trinke,und sei es nur ein Bier.
Deswegen versuche ich das eigentlich fast immer zu vermeiden.Danach is am genialsten,und doch eigentlich auch absolut egal was.

Und da mal ne Empfehlung von mir für Rum Liebhaber,checkt mal den Don Papa Baroko,ein wirklich köstlicher brauner Rum,mit einer sehr edlen Vanille Note.
Der mit Cola gemischt,ergibt einen Traum von einem Drink.
Für die absoluten Liebhaber natürlich auch pur ein Genuss,cheers


----------



## yukonjack (19. April 2022)

Kann ich alle empfehlen   https://www.auspreiser.de/preise/?u...atzeputz broad&utm_source=bing&cmpReload=true


----------



## weserwaller (19. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kann ich alle empfehlen   https://www.auspreiser.de/preise/?utm_term=celle ratzeputz&q=celle ratzeputz&utm_campaign=bing-panther-26&utm_medium=cpc&msclkid=d03c16442346103448a6741af228678f&utm_content=celle ratzeputz broad&utm_source=bing&cmpReload=true


Als 108er aber dann


----------



## yukonjack (19. April 2022)

weserwaller schrieb:


> Als 108er aber dann


Ich sehe, du kennst dich gut  aus.


----------



## Floma (19. April 2022)

Als Karpfenangler findet man fast immer was, in der Geschmacksrichtung des Futters bzw. Boilies. Wenn es sich nicht direkt ergibt: 
Scopex -> Vanille-Rum-Likör
Birdfood -> Korn
Robin Red -> Blutwurz
 ...

Den Brückenschlag Angeln - Alkohol gehe ich aber nur soweit mit, wie die Sache kontrolliert bleibt und die Angelei nicht zur vogelwilden Tollerei verkommt.


----------



## yukonjack (19. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du kennst dich gut  aus.


Für alle die sich nicht so gut auskennen. Unbedingt die Kommentare lesen









						108er - Rezept | Frag Mutti
					

Kurz: Der Name erklärt sich aus der (theoretischen) Vol.-Zahl. Und so gehts: Heidegeist (54%ig) + Ratzeputz (54%ig) = 108er Dabei ist es…




					www.frag-mutti.de


----------



## Blueser (19. April 2022)

Empfehle einen 8.3er Octomore mit 309 ppm.
Erspart man sich das Lagerfeuer ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> (etwa so, wie Deathmetal-Platten rein nach Krass-Cover kaufen)



Wer hat denn bloß so etwas gemacht?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. April 2022)

Neben Mümmelmann und Boonekamp darf ein gutes Fläschchen Fischsauce in des Anglers Patronengurt nicht fehlen.


----------



## Blueser (19. April 2022)

Wodka Ahoi ist auch empfehlenswert. Geschmacksrichtung frei wählbar...


----------



## ollidi (19. April 2022)

Alles nix richtiges. 
Man nehme eine Flasche Vodka. In momentaner Ermangelung geht auch eine Flasche Korn. Aber bitte keinen Fürst. Der hat zuviel Eigengeschmack.
Zur Verfeinerung nimmt man eine lecker fruchtige Habanero und schnippelt die in kleine Stücke. 
Wichtig: Mit Kernen, damit das Aroma voll rüberkommt.
Die Habanero kommt dann für 3 Tage in den Vodka oder Korn zum durchziehen und Geschmack abgeben.
Nach den drei Tagen den Vodka oder den Korn abgiessen (also von der Habanero trennen) und in eine Flasche umfüllen.
Je nach Geschmack mit braunem Zucker abschmecken und Voila. Das richtige Getränk ist fertig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. April 2022)

Vielleicht lassen sich Fisherman's Friend in Vodka auflösen? Mit Türkisch Pfeffer und Vodka klappt das schließlich auch, nennt sich dann Schwarze Sau.
Pfefferminzschnaps gibt es dabei auch fertig im Handel zu kaufen, etwa Pfeffi.

Ist es zu stark, bist Du zu schwach.


----------



## rippi (19. April 2022)

5 Heringe im Mixer pürieren und dazu eine Flasche Möllers Tran mit Zitrone. Die so erhaltene Suspension wird in einem 5 Liter Eimer verteilt und mit Klosterfrau Melissengeist bis oben aufgefüllt und für ein paar Tage mit verschlossen. Dann kann der Schnaps in einem Riedel mit Kartoffelchip serviert werden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. April 2022)

Rosenblütenwodka, mit 70% Vodka ansetzen, evtl. nach dem Filtern noch etwas Süßen*. *


----------



## carpfriend568 (20. April 2022)

Also wenn es für uns nach Norwegen gehrt, darf ein Ameländer Nobeltje nicht fehlen, das hat Tradition !!


----------

